# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Do zombies in dreams signify anything in particular?

## G007

I ALWAYS dream of zombies. Sometimes vampires but mostly always, alll my dreams are with zombies. Just going over my G007 Dream Journal and I noticed thats what they are all about. 

Do they signify anything? Just curious.

----------


## Chipmunk

Do you play video games alot? Also do you enjoy the idea of being a hero in movies?
That's probally why.

----------


## Dimethyltrip

Well if you think about what such a creature represents, it's something old and decaying back from the dead.

This could be a very old secret that has come up to the surface after a long time of it being ignored... just a suggestion.

Zombies represent something terrifying and life-draining (to life-extinguishing) so they could symbolize something which robs you of energy...

I dunno, I might be off on a tangent.

----------


## Gez

I think alot of people have frequent zombie dreams.
If you have them that often everytime you think of zombies or see a film or whatever do a reality check, dont let the dream sign go to waste.

----------


## panta-rei

I have zombie dreams a lot too, but I doubt it means anything except we need to lay off the horror flicks and video games.  :tongue2:

----------


## unclesirbob

Some dreams are premonitions but most are simply day to day deams capturing your own emotions. They particularly link to the key feelings from the day before. That vampire or zombie could mean lots of things. Zombies are dead yet alive. I study dream symbols and keep a bank of dreams that I feel are understood. In those dreams I have found that zombies can link to boredom. To something that is mindnumingly dull. But zombies also symbolise something that is dead and that you are maybe refusing to accept is. It could refer to a relkationship you are trying to keep alive even though its dead. 

But if all your dreams are zombies then maybe its linked to boredom. 

------------------------
Many people write dream diaries. But actually it would be better if they wrote a normal diary. A diary is basically the highlights of the previous day and the things that are important to you. Dreams are exactly the same. Once understood they would symbolize those key moments and turning points in your feelings. So instead of interpreting the dreams try first to guess what the most likely issues are that you would dream about. Think of exactly the same things that you would write in a diary. Once decoded the dreams would symbolize exactly what you think on the key subjects dominating your mind. Think of quotes that capture your feelings such as "my father seems very quiet. I think that something is very wrong. He often starts going quiet when something happens". You may not be able to understand the exact nature of the symbols.


http://www.unclesirbobby.org.uk/dreamessayhowtopost.php Interpreting dreams
http://www.unclesirbobby.org.uk/dreamessayhowto.php Triggers for dreams
http://www.unclesirbobby.org.uk/dreamessay.php Dream dictionary

----------


## The Cusp

It's a very common theme for everyone.  It's hard not to have zombie dreams.  Death is such a universal concept, and if you mix dead dream bodies with anything negative, you usually get zombies.  They can come from occult themes, evil, magic, extreme violence, fear.  Mix any of those with death in a dream, and the odds are good you're going to end up with zombies.

Personally I love my zombie dreams.  You don't have to feel guilty about killing zombies, and it's so much fun doing it!

----------


## hedgepiratefury

I kind of want to disagree with the other posters on this topic, because not everything is always exactly as it seems.  I also have frequent zombie dreams, but mainly if I am struggling with feelings of low self esteem.  I think zombies are more of a symbol of your inadequacy, like the people of the world are oblivious to your worth as a being and see you more as an item, kind of the same way zombies see you as food.  No matter how many zombies you destroy there are always more behind it, and their condition is pretty infectuous, so if one of your family member gets bitten in your dream, you may be afraid of them seeing you as less of a person in real life. 
I hope this gives you some different perspective on the topic.

----------


## Dreamcaster

Interesting topic!!!  I have been having a lot of zombie dreams lately, but only because I've been playing the game "Left 4 Dead" a lot. 

I have a different take on zombie dreams. I see it from a spiritual perspective. I'm gonna abandon psychology for a minute and move up a level to spirituality. To me zombies represents spiritual death. I've always believed that the original vampire and zombie movies were based on dreams. I believe in addition to being lifeforce, there is also deathforce. I used to be overwhelmed by zombies in my dreams. A few things I learned helped me to overcome this plague. 

You can't use death to kill that which is already dead. Killing anything whether it be humans, zombies, vampires, etc only generates more deathforce the same way promoting life generates lifeforce. Lifeforce animates the living (i.e. humans, heavens angels, etc.) and deathforce animates the dead (ie.e zombies, vampires, etc.) Zombies don't need brains and vampires don't need blood. Ultimately what they crave is death and destruction because that's what gives them power. So when you try to kill a zombie in your dreams your only helping them to generate the deathforce they need to manifest more zombies. Life defeats death. That's why love is the greatest gift and life is so precious. Life defeats death and love improves the quality of our lives giving that life more meaning. Cupids are the perfect metaphor illustrating this. A Cupid is a cherub and a CHERUB IS ONE OF THE MOST POWERFUL ANGELS THERE ARE outside of a seraphim. A cherub is even more powerful then an archangel. So then why do they carry bows and arrows that promote love? It might seem superficial, but that bow and arrow is the most powerful weapon one can use against evil. The use of this bow and arrow is a metaphor illustrating how the weapon of the righteous is love. 

So in your dreams try to use love to defeat evil. Of course that's easier said then done, but it's an ultimate truth that will help you overcome spiritual death. If you were a zombie would you want someone to kill you or heal you back to life. You must give what you would want to be given. If you want life you must project life and the life you give is the life you will receive. That's why you must give to others what you would want others to give to you, because God gives us what we give to others; even zombies and vampires.

Because the universe in your dreams is a manifestation of you own thoughts, what you see in your dreams is simply a reflection of your own mental state. 

There are many forces and these forces are generated by different spiritual paths we take. I believe taoist believe this. I think the movie "Kung Fu Hustle" illustrates this concept perfectly. In the movie there are several types of Kung Fu masters. Each master has a unique ability that seems to correlate with their personality traits. For example, the landlady has the lions roar which is an extraordinary ability to yell. Her yell is like a sonic boom. For her the yell is a perfected Kung Fu  art. The landlady's husband is used to being beat up by his affectionately abusive wife alot. As a result he's like plastic man in that he can absorb blows like a piece of plastic. The two most interesting characters are the kung fu master called The Beast which i believe is a reference to the unholy beast in the Book of Revelations and main character who is a gangster wanna be who repents and becomes a good guy. The Beast is one of the most powerful Kung Fu fighters in the movie, but the gangster wanna be's who discovers his hidden kung fu ability "The heavenly Palm" is able to defeat the beast. The wanna be had this extraordinary ability to heal after ordinarily severe and near fatal wounds. The wanna be stops being a wanna be and defeats the beast not by killing him and not by hurting him, but instead he defeats him by getting him to repent. In the end, the heavenly palm doesn't kill or injure, but instead the heavenly palm heals. This movie illustrates how the power to heal defeats evil, not the power to hurt. The wanna be used lifeforce to purge the deathforce possessing the beast thus encouraging him to repent. 

I think the movie Dracula 2000 Illustrates the concept of deathforce. In this movie we learn that Val Helsing didn't kill Dracula. He only crippled him by placing a stake through his heart and burying him. By removing the stake you in essence restore him. The movie addresses the concept of how to defeat that which is already dead. At the end of the movie they say that Dracula was originally Judas and that only forgiving Dracula would weaken him enough to be able to stop him once and for all. While i don't think Dracula is Judas, the point is that evil gets it's power from death so putting stake through the heart is out of the question. instead using the power of saving, one can defeat evil.

----------


## G007

Took me a while to come back and visit the forum but I love the replies. 

I usually don't watch horror films and I definitely do not have time for video games so it's not that lol. However, when I have seen one for ex, resident evil, I have been shaken to the core and almost always will have nightmares for about a month following. 

I think Dreamcaster's reply made a lot of sense. I think the next time i will not let the dream sign go to waste and I will try and attack back with love and see what happens! <3 

I have learned from this site alone not to be afraid and to confront whatever demons we have in our nightmares and I can't believe I haven't tried that with my Zombie dreams. 

I guess because once Im having them I get so wrapped up in the plot/fear of my dream that I forget I am dreaming and believe it all to be real. I wake up in cold sweats and shaking.  :tongue2: 

Next time I will try the love thing. Hopefully I will remember. Thanks everyone. Very interesting stuff.

----------

